# Passbook aka ApplePay aka Wallet ?



## DouceProp' (29 Septembre 2015)

Hello,

Bon. ApplePay c'est le système qui permet de mettre des cartes bancaires dans l'iPhone et ensuite payer avec quand les magasins sont équipés de la bonne borne, c'est ça ? Mais ce n'est pas disponible en France pour l'instant. Ok, ApplePay n'est pas dispo' mais on a tout de même Wallet (anciennement Passbook ?) pour mettre nos cartes de crédits ou de fidélités, billets...

J'aurais voulu mettre des cartes de fidélités de magasins et autres dans Wallet mais je n'y arrive point. Lorsque je veux prendre en photo une carte, le téléphone essaie de lire un code barre sur la carte et ne le reconnaît pas.

Faut-il installer une autre application en plus de Wallet pour regrouper des cartes ? Ce serait bien dommage...


----------



## Larme (29 Septembre 2015)

Chaque commerçant ayant son propre système de carte, il faudrait qu'il utilisent le même système qui pourrait être lu par Wallet.
Ce n'est pas le cas. Il y a des équivalents en quelque sorte, comme FeedMe, mais là encore, il faut qu'ils connaissent ton type de carte il me semble.


----------



## DouceProp' (17 Mai 2016)

Ok. C'est bien dommage alors... S'il faut utiliser 150 applications pour 150 cartes différentes...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2016)

Fidme  est très bien a facile a utiliser , j'ai regrouper toutes mes cartes avec cette application


----------

